# M&P9 vs M&P9c



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all. No i am not going to do a "whic is better" thread. I am howeer trying to get opinions from those that own BOTH. DO you carry the 9 or 9c? why? i am deciding between right now (capacity is a non issue as NY is limited to 10 either way). GREAT deal on the 4.25 barrel 9 without mag disconnect (which is what i am leaning towards). Doesnt seem bigger than my officer's .45 colt for concealment. for deep concealment i have a Kel-tec p-11, plus a snubby .38 or p3at, so not too concerented there. I guess just asking thoughts from you all. (baldy? i think you have both right?
I would love a glock 19 sized m&p ( Please don't say then buy a Gloc 19. had one, sold it. hence looking at the M&Ps lol)


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont own an M&P 9 but I do Have a M&P40 and a M&P40c, both are great guns, If concealment is not an issue then I would get the fullsize, In my opinion it is more comfortable and easier to shoot, I am just a little more accurate with the fullsize as well. As for the Glocks I m with you on that ,I cant see how anyone who has ever held an M&P would even think of keeping a Glock, Just my opinion.not trying to start a pissin match.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback *******. i will find out how much of an issue concealment is once i start conealing it i guess. I would LOVE a 9 in the size grip of the m&p 45c. perfect all around size in my not so humble opinion. I may even sell my 1911 for such. but not yet. Do you carry the fs? or just the c? or depends?
Thanks.


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I carry them both, but mostly the compact just because it is more comfortable.


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

niadhf said:


> Do you carry the fs? or just the c? or depends? Thanks.


I also have both a 9FS and 9C. Carry the 9c in a Crossbreed SuperTuck. The FS can also be carried in the same holster but I don't because the 9c is more comfortable.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

A guy at the local gun shop has both 40s. Since they are basically the same size if I remember correctly. I personally got the compact because the size makes it aittle easier to conceal when it gets warmer. Like the local gun shop guy told me when I was looking. He carries either .40 depending on the situation and the weather. He said both felt good to carry with a good OWB holster. Hesaid like when he is going to the gun shop to work he will carry. Or if he is going ot like a family members house he would carry the big because he didnt have to worry about printing or the bottom of the holster showing.

Dont know if it helps but if capacity isnt a big issue I would suggest the compact. I have decent sized hands and with the finger grip at the bottom of the mag it feels good. Now without it, it is alittle small. I wouldnt have problems whatsoever with either.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I have both the full size and compact in 9mm. I carry the full size most of the time in a quality IWB holster. The full size grip feels better to me. I also have the thumb safety model so it has the same functions as my 1911s. The full size carries well, good capacity (understand your 10 round rule), quick on follow up shoots and accurate. Shooting 9mm is also half the price of my .45acp. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## omle54 (Mar 5, 2009)

niadhf said:


> Hi all. No i am not going to do a "whic is better" thread. I am howeer trying to get opinions from those that own BOTH. DO you carry the 9 or 9c? why? i am deciding between right now (capacity is a non issue as NY is limited to 10 either way). GREAT deal on the 4.25 barrel 9 without mag disconnect (which is what i am leaning towards). Doesnt seem bigger than my officer's .45 colt for concealment. for deep concealment i have a Kel-tec p-11, plus a snubby .38 or p3at, so not too concerented there. I guess just asking thoughts from you all. (baldy? i think you have both right?
> I would love a glock 19 sized m&p ( Please don't say then buy a Gloc 19. had one, sold it. hence looking at the M&Ps lol)


I have both size M&P in 9mm and also in .357sig. I carry both calibers (not at the same time). It depends on what I'm wearing as to which size (fs/compact) is carried. Usually in the summer it's the compact and in the winter where I may have coat or sweater it's the full size. All of the guns have the same night sights and both have the same grip size so there is visually no difference in the guns regardless of which is carried.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all, Thanks for your responses. I should have posted this up a bit ago, but question answered. I did the age old method. I got both. carry mostly the 9c during summer, colder months, could be either. but use the fs (bobbed the beavertail) for competition. Love the way it shoots. need to work on the 9c trigger to get it closer to my fs.

great gun. after saying i wouldnt, am again considering selling a few others now.:smt083


----------

